# Firenock



## hopesman (Jun 18, 2008)

I just tried out some new [L]ightning Nock "LG" [G] Series Standard Hunting nocks at a target shoot tonight and must admit that I was quite impressed The nocks came well packaged with an excellent instruction sheet for assembly. The nock lit up as it should on arrow release and was easily visible in flight and VERY bright in the target at 20 yds in an very well lit room. The nock was easy to shut off by dropping the arrow end first from 6-8" on a hardwood floor. Out of the pack of three, I installed a nock on one of my target arrows for testing purposes and the other two on my hunting arrows. I won't get an opportunity to test them in the field until October, but I can't see any reason why the performance shouldn't be the same They should be a real asset when letting loose an arrow at an elusive whitetail. Get some, I think that you will like them.


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*ttt*

I'm sure they are good but 3 of them cost as much as a half dozen arrows, thats the hard pill to swallow...


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

tmolina said:


> I'm sure they are good but 3 of them cost as much as a half dozen arrows, thats the hard pill to swallow...


Got to admit, I'm struggling a little with that also.
I badly want to use the firenocks because they look to be the best of the commercial brands and my homemade ones were pretty cool to watch... to the point, I'm even considering going back to blazers from FOBs so I can use them..
BUT ... on occasion, I suck at shooting or an accident happens and the arrow I fling is literally "lost forever". It's painful enough on an $8 arrow, with a $10 broadhead, wraps and FOBs, add the firenock and it's a big bite... :sad:


----------



## hopesman (Jun 18, 2008)

tmolina said:


> I'm sure they are good but 3 of them cost as much as a half dozen arrows, thats the hard pill to swallow...


Yup, they are a little dear but with all the money that we spend on archery equipment, in perspective it really doesn't mount to that much. Most of my hunting occurs in the last shooting light of the day and knowing where the arrow has hit (or missed) makes a huge difference in recovery strategy. The likelihood of losing one of these when it is lit up is pretty remote, IMO.


----------



## hoosierhunter1 (Dec 26, 2006)

*and they last.....*

I bought 2 sets from Dorge last spring for mine and the wifes bows...These are not the new models, mine work with the magnet. The install was a little trickier than now but those things have worked like a charm for over a year..


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*I don't know*



hopesman said:


> Yup, they are a little dear but with all the money that we spend on archery equipment, in perspective it really doesn't mount to that much. Most of my hunting occurs in the last shooting light of the day and knowing where the arrow has hit (or missed) makes a huge difference in recovery strategy. The likelihood of losing one of these when it is lit up is pretty remote, IMO.


I flung enough with those blink things going, nice track but seemed I never recovered any so I gave up on them


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock DO NOT BLINK*



Flintlock1776 said:


> I flung enough with those blink things going, nice track but seemed I never recovered any so I gave up on them


FYI, NONE of Firenock blinks! If you have a lighted nock that blinks, it is not a Firenock!

Blinking is easy to do, as it is the easiest way to save energy with any nock that use electronics. Firenock do not blink so it will not create a visually moving image but a SOLID light which only the archer can see since Firenock uses a 15 degree focus beam LED which housed inside a Patented tranverse wall nock. That is why in total darkness, it is believed to be the only lighted nock that can be visible up to 1.2 miles. The 8,000LUX LED is not there just for specification sake!


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

I shot a raccoon saturday night and the firenock worked great


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

check the signature .. i am going to try some carp bow fishing with them in a week or so ... loving them for practice atm


----------



## mhoman9 (May 8, 2003)

Hands down the best lighted nock available.


----------

